# Circulating RH in Humidor



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

What fan is everyone out there using to circulate the humidity in a cabinet humidor? Also where would be the best place to place it in a humidor with say a three shelf system like mine...

Note: The fan at the bottom is no longer there!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i use an oust fan in my coolers, seems to work great


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> i use an oust fan in my coolers, seems to work great


I've heard of others using the same thing with no complaints....


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I've heard of others using the same thing with no complaints....


 I have heard the same thing. I believe Dave has some at Heartfelt. Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories
I'm not affiliated with them, just helping out.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

These are some ideas I've been throwing around for my fridgedor

BXT Amplifier/Receiver Cooler + AC Power Supply

Cabinet Fan Kit: Vantec ThermalFlow 80mm (3.15 inch) Fan, Cabinet Mounting Panel, Fan Grill, Fan Mesh, Fan Speed Controller, AC Power Supply
Kind of leaning towards this one since it has adjustable speed:rockon:


----------



## bluti (Feb 27, 2009)

you could rig up something using the 12v computer cooling fans. They even come with variable speeds. it would circulate and wouldn't be all that expensive. hmmm. I smell invention.....never mind. Forget I wrote this....


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Any DC Brushless box fan (aka computer fan) would also work fine. They are usually rated 12V DC, but you can get away with lower voltage (spins slower and quieter). You probably have an old wall transformer for some old/broken electronics...Just don't use anything that says "VAC" or "V AC" (alternating current). Anything with an output in the 5-14V DC range should be fine. You can buy a transformer with adjustable voltage if you want to adjust fan speed.

To assemble, strip the wires on your transformer and your fan(s). Twist red fan wire(s) to positive wire of transformer, and black fan wire(s) to negative of transformer, then wrap with electrical tape so they won't short circuit.

As far as placement goes: Humidity rises, so you want the top air to mix with the bottom air of your cabinet. You can blow air up or down....or use 2 fans, one blowing each direction.

Here's a quick breakdown of Brushless Fans vs Oust Fans:

*Bushless fans:*

Easy to find/replace
Approx $5 for a 80mm fan, $10 for 120mm, or just yank from an old computer for free
Bigger fans run quieter and move much more air (CFM)
Runs constantly, unless you add a timer
Requires a wire run into your humidor for power
Use free-standing, or mount to cabinet
Cheaper in the long run, as no batteries to replace
Takes some effort to setup (basic wiring)
*

Oust:*

Hard to find (discontinued)
Ususally in the $12 range 
Very Small fan (approx 35-40 mm) with a bulky case
Runs periodically (approx 15 seconds, every 4 minutes)
Moves less air (CFM)
Quiet
Free-standing
Requires batteries , so more expensive in the long run
Minimal setup...just drop in.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

The nice thing about my hydra is the additional fan port. Forgot about it when i did the search for cooling fans...durrr:new_all_coholic:just haven't got around to buying one, rh seems fine at all levels in the fridgedor, usung 3 hydrometers, the hydra at bottom, radio shack temp/rh midway up, and old stlye brass dial on top. All read w/in 1%​


----------

